# Chilie!



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Anyone like chilie ? Nothing warms you up like a big bowl of chilie and some cornbread. I had some really spicy chilie recently, made with 6 gun chilie mix quite good but it had a "from a box taste" if ya know what I mean. ANy one have a favorite recipe ?

I would like hear your best chilie recipe!


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

I like Chili con carne!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Mmm! I love good Chili. Haven't had some good stuff in a while.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I don't know about the rest of the country, but chili is very common around here. One popular restaurant special is called a "Charlie" & is a hamburger (the whole sandwich...bun & all) on a bed of french fries, covered with chili, cheese & onions. Stay away from this one if you are prone to gas or heartburn!


----------



## AF MAN (Jul 13, 2004)

Damn I live on that stuff! I make my own (no mixes), or should I say...used to. Up until about a year ago I was the Chief Chili Cook in my family. Sometime around then,out of the blue,my wife asked me to teach her how to make it...I did, and she's gotten to where she makes better chili than I do. When I want her to cook up a big pot of the stuff...all I have to say is "Honey I think I'm gonna make a big ole steamin pot of chili",to which she quickly replies..."That's ok I'll make it...mine is better anyway!"...Why argue with her...I'm inherently lazy


----------



## Enyafan (Oct 26, 2003)

i make mine from scratch. prob the same way most do but i use a vidalia onion, which adds some sweetness. my hero growing up "handsome" harley race (8 time nwa heavyweight champion) is supposed to make some great chili.


----------



## glovepuppy (Aug 4, 2004)

If you're gonna make chilli, you should never make it out of a box. Just not nearly as good. I like to make chilli 3-4 times a year and I never make it the same way. I have a general recipe in my head that i go by, but I never measure anything out. One thing that I do now is trash the hamburger for some stew meat or steak instead. Give the meat a few minutes on the grill on each side and then cut it up into 1 inch squares. I'll never go back to using greasy hamburger in chilli ever again.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Venison makes great chili. I always put a beer in mine & plenty of onions.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

kansashat said:


> I always put a beer in mine & plenty of onions.


genius, that :al

BTW I have had possum chili. I _don't_ recommend it! u


----------



## kamikaiguy (Feb 18, 2004)

Good lean Ground meat. Some shredded rump roast. A lot of onion. And chili peppers from my back yard make the one mean pot o chili


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

One thing I really like to do is roast fresh chiles for the chili. Anaheims, pobalnos, and jalepenos especially. That with a healthy dose of dark chili powder, onions, bell pepper, garlic, beef stock, beer, cumin, black pepper, tomatoes, and some marinated/grilled skirt steak makes some darn fine eatin! Mmmm, I'm getting hungry! 

SB


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

WOW lots of chilie fans, remember not to lite up after eating chilie :r give a new meaning to cigar BOMB.


----------

